# Fiber



## PillarofBalance (Sep 8, 2018)

Must be that I am getting older... I didn't used to give a damn about my fiber intake.  But lately I had bumped my fiber intake. A lot more veg and fruit that I would typically eat.

I swear the quality of my life improved lol... I was able to eat less food and feel full, I lost fat, pooping was just amazing to be totally honest. 

I had a hectic week that also involved my central air breaking down during a nasty heat wave. So no chance was I cooking in this heat. Did a lot of take out with pretty much no fiber. Now I am miserable again.

Anyone else tracking fiber intake? What's your goal for quantity? Do you use a fiber supp at all?


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 8, 2018)

when is pooping not amazing???


----------



## Viduus (Sep 8, 2018)

Funny you should mention this... Spongy just reminded me about fiber intake at the same time I was researching it. I skip my veggies a lot and haven’t been doing much whole wheat so I’m low on fiber.

In parallel I was asking him about fighting water retention and he mentioned paying attention to my fiber. Whole wheat, beans etc.

Anyone drinking way to many protein drinks should pay attention to fiber as well.


----------



## Jada (Sep 8, 2018)

I've always used benefiber  once a day if not... I shit every 2 days..


----------



## stonetag (Sep 8, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> when is pooping not amazing???



When you can't, and when you have no control on the exit...lol


----------



## Jin (Sep 8, 2018)

stonetag said:


> When you can't, and when you have no control on the exit...lol



Like, in which exit?


----------



## Seeker (Sep 8, 2018)

no fiber sup.  I eat Apples, bananas and berries daily. I'll also eat  dark veggies a few times a week.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 8, 2018)

a nice bran muffin will make u shit like a king


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 8, 2018)

I looooove pooping...just sayin...weird about poop stuck in my body!!


----------



## Rumpy (Sep 8, 2018)

I like metamucil to keep things moving.  A glass about a half an hour for dinner makes you feel fuller and eat less too!


----------



## Rumpy (Sep 8, 2018)

And Jenn is weird about pooping, it's true.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 8, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> a nice bran muffin will make u shit like a king



Wife made a batch of these once. Left on counter to cool. She didn't tell me they were bran. I had 8.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 8, 2018)

Psyllium husk in my post workout protein shake + spinach like fookin' Popeye.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 8, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wife made a batch of these once. Left on counter to cool. She didn't tell me they were bran. I had 8.


you over flowed the toilet didnt u big guy? lol


----------



## Trump (Sep 8, 2018)

I don’t monitor my fibre but go at least twice a day so I think I prob have enough


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 8, 2018)

How POB feels without Fiber


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 8, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wife made a batch of these once. Left on counter to cool. She didn't tell me they were bran. I had 8.



God speed.


----------



## Maijah (Sep 8, 2018)

The only question you should ask yourself is "is the juice worth the squeeze"?


----------



## snake (Sep 8, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> Psyllium husk in my post workout protein shake + spinach like fookin' Popeye.



This less that green stuff. Made the mistake of not reading the container when I grabbed one once; it was the orange flavored shit. That in a protein drink may make you puke.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 9, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> How POB feels without Fiber



That's pretty accurate actually.


----------



## Chillinlow (Sep 9, 2018)

I usually rely on magnesium to help out, sometimes I’ll do fiber based on diet if so get the benefiber not the knock off brand. 

If not cutting seems like I get enough fiber naturally through whole west breads etc


----------



## Flexerman (Sep 11, 2018)

You know you're a bodybuilder if:  You check the toilet before you flush to make sure you're getting enough fiber.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 11, 2018)

Flexerman said:


> You know you're a bodybuilder if:  You check the toilet before you flush to make sure you're getting enough fiber.



You know you are an experienced body builder when you know the second you sat on the crapper whether you had enough fiber lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 11, 2018)

Popping a couple fiber gummies in the PM made my morning glory drastically better.


----------



## DF (Sep 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Must be that I am getting older... I didn't used to give a damn about my fiber intake.  But lately I had bumped my fiber intake. A lot more veg and fruit that I would typically eat.
> 
> I swear the quality of my life improved lol... I was able to eat less food and feel full, I lost fat, pooping was just amazing to be totally honest.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the joys of being an old fukr!  My go to has been psyllium husk capsules for years.  What's next for you? a juice cleanse?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 11, 2018)

Can we move this thread to the Senior section? :32 (20):



DF said:


> Welcome to the joys of being an old fukr!  My go to has been psyllium husk capsules for years.  What's next for you? a juice cleanse?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 11, 2018)

DF said:


> Welcome to the joys of being an old fukr!  My go to has been psyllium husk capsules for years.  What's next for you? a juice cleanse?



I am talking about taking a proper shit not throwing money directly down the toilet


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 11, 2018)

I dont track it, but i am always trying to eat it in good amounts.

Raspberry, apple, oatmeal, blueberry, greens, etc.

I try not to take any fiber supps.  I have not heard the best stuff on them


----------

